# Vote



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One of the most important elections in history most likely ever who is elected will appoint 4 supreme court justices.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Agree completely.....and that's why I'm voting for Trump......actually already voted last Friday.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

FarmerCline, you shouldn't have!!! The Reverend Barber will petition to say your early vote was a scam.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope everyone goes and excerices their only real right they have today.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Big turnout in my area. I was the 50th ballot at 0630. Usually only about 200 vote in my town. Normally I am number 5 or so.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I went at 8;05 and they were not open yet.Don't open until 10.Good thing it was only 1.75 miles away.Went back at noon and got r done.I asked if the counting machine was rigged.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

7am start in my area. I was about 5 min early. Third in line.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I went at 8;05 and they were not open yet.Don't open until 10.Good thing it was only 1.75 miles away.Went back at noon and got r done.I asked if the counting machine was rigged.


I would expect nothing less. They ran several ads today reminding people that ballot sharing was illegal. I find it odd. It's my ballot if I wanna show how I voted it's my damn business!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Polls opened at 0700 and I was in line at 0703 and was 25th in line . I wore my Trump farm and ranch T shirt and the poll worker told me I couldn't wear it.....so I removed it right there and turned it inside out and voted . 
I then drove my brother (in a wheelchair) 140 miles to his home and let him vote and drove back to my mothers house and took her to the polls at 1800 hrs....its been a long day, but we canceled out three votes for the day


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hillside hay said:


> I would expect nothing less. They ran several ads today reminding people that ballot sharing was illegal. I find it odd. It's my ballot if I wanna show how I voted it's my damn business!


I was actually jokeing with them.Of the 4 judges 2 were my classmates,the other 2 were a yr behind me in school.I'd bet anything everyone of them voted Trump.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I was actually jokeing with them.Of the 4 judges 2 were my classmates,the other 2 were a yr behind me in school.I'd bet anything everyone of them voted Trump.


Oh I know your situation was just funnin around. I was speaking in generality's again. Bad habit of mine. I was just stating that I would expect nothing less of that corrupt soulless hag . Given her penchant for cheating and lying I fully expect shenanigans.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Polls opened at 0700 and I was in line at 0703 and was 25th in line . I wore my Trump farm and ranch T shirt and the poll worker told me I couldn't wear it.....so I removed it right there and turned it inside out and voted .
> I then drove my brother (in a wheelchair) 140 miles to his home and let him vote and drove back to my mothers house and took her to the polls at 1800 hrs....its been a long day, but we canceled out three votes for the day


Dawg, you are a true ????????.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My voting station is really small. Normally we get about 100-150 voters. I was voter # 354.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

weatherman said:


> Dawg, you are a true .


Hey, how did you get that flag.....thank you, but it was a treat to take my brother, he's had a rough time with losing his leg, wife is in hospital with breast cancer taking treatments, he has been depressed and can't do anything but watch the TV and raise hell, kinda feels like half a man ya know.....he really enjoyed getting to vote....rolled up in his wheelchair to the old courthouse built in 1898....thought the floor would fall in, it's a very poor area, and not handicapped friendly, but we persevered  
My mother has voted democrat up until the last 4 elections....she's 89, I finally got thru to her that the Democratic Party had been highjacked 

On another note, I haven't even watched the unrelenting news coverage of the results this evening....it's gonna be a long night and I have hay to deliver tomorrow.... I owe, I owe, so off to work I go.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> My voting station is really small. Normally we get about 100-150 voters. I was voter # 354.


I was worried earlier. But lately its looking like you folks did well. Still too early to tell there. Awfully close. Shows that a couple or a couple hundred votes do make a difference.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well dawg mike and the rest ,it looked like I had to send a plane and rescue you and bring you back here.buy the way I won a thousand dollars on trumps win.the grdenies and libs here are having heart attacks.you guys have taken the lead,and next election here I hope we get someone with balls


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My place to vote opened at 7, wife & I got there at 6.30, 150 folks on front of us already and still pored in.... didn't know that many lived out this far in the country here....

It was very worth it, this country has turned into a bunch of pansies and maybe Trump will be worth his words for us....


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

on the news here the Democrats can't work out what went wrong,you don't have to be enstein, the people took the country back from the polotician. These are who could only see where there next scamp was coming from should feel very afraid as the Don said your fired


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well said Waldo, this ain't rocket science.........it's about getting some semblance of our country back


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Isn't this interesting! The polls, the pundits, the news services and the democrats were all wrong.

Maybe the people who have been neglected, who have been ridden into the dirt, who have carried the weight of the world on their backs, got ticked off enough and unified to tell the establishment "I'm mad as hell and I ain't taking it anymore!"

I have a whole new faith in the American political system and the *Real *American people.

Ralph

Even Calhoun County, IL, went Republican. The Cubs won the World Series. What next?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There were a few polls who had it right! 
The ones who had it wrong knew they had it wrong and they did it for a reason. 
They wanted to discourage you and keep republicans from voting.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel really great for you guys there a lot of liberals starting to worry here the govment news service has gone into melt down here.its full of uni educated grdenies who have never worked a day in their life.more power to you guys,I hope this is the start of getting ride of full time polotician. Anyway you guys have a few alcoholic beverages and pat your self on the back


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Waldo said:


> I feel really great for you guys there a lot of liberals starting to worry here the govment news service has gone into melt down here.its full of uni educated grdenies who have never worked a day in their life.more power to you guys,I hope this is the start of getting ride of full time polotician. Anyway you guys have a few alcoholic beverages and pat your self on the back


Waldo, it's a new world. Brexit and Trump show nobody wants "globalism". We want identity of our own nation with laws and borders!!! 
I love and respect Australia. I hope your country rebukes all its liberal idiots, too.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Jd3430 it's 12 o'clock am and the news chanel are still flat out running your election,it's amazing, how many so called experts who said trump had no chance of winning now said they seen it coming.I not a Gamber other than farming but I took a 10 dollar bet 100 to one on trump,so will party with you guys.hopefully this is the beginning of getting the world back from over educated under achieving people .next step the united nations fire the lot of them


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Having drained some wet areas recently I know it can be a bit of a sticky proposition. Now the work in earnest begins draining the swamp.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What's most amazing in this election, to me.....Trump beat the RINO's the Dems and the Media all in one fell swoop.....that's remarkable. But it's only possible because of his supporters that never waffled when he made a misstep, and there were many, but not as many as you may have thought....most of his outlandish statements were made in the grand scheme of the plan. After all, loud/boisterous/arrogant but saying what most of the population is saying under their breath, is appealing to the people who have been supporting, financially speaking, this ridiculous agenda and precedent. It has truly been unprecedented what the last few years in office have done....we have a very big hole to dig ourselves out of....at least I think we may have found a leader, I hope....pray for Trump and our Nation


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I will admit to taking much glee from watching the looooong faces on the Today show this a.m. Matt Laurer Savannah and Roker looked like their puppy had been run over in the road....I just couldn't help but smile


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Dawg I, ve had the time of my life saying I told you so.or your fired.the media here is stuffed, they don't know what to say.the greenie libs can only say we're doomed.all I can say to them here in oz your times up,the baby boomers are coming for you


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Isn't it interesting? I have been watching the people, who have been on the free lunch program for most, if not all, of their lives, whine and cry about how bad Trump is, how he is a sexist and a racist and how we are doomed.

Yet, none of those people took the same high road when Bill Clinton was molesting a young lady (OK--she was over 18---by a few months) in the White House, None of them called him to task for looking the American public in the eye and lyingly say "I did not have sex with that women."

And, none of them called Hillary on her action for publicly accepting and condoning such behavior.

And all those supposedly good Christians who bang their heads on the Communion rail every Sunday are willing to accept Hillary's position on late term abortions....well, that to me is just the worst kind of hypocrisy. (Yes, I know they don't have Communion rails in most churches any more.)

Any body who claims to know when life begins is arrogant! Or ignorant! Or both! Why is it OK to terminate a life today, but a crime (or sin) to terminate the same life tomorrow? Anybody who is pro-choice must be smarter than me. Or God. I know I'm not smart enough to make that determination.

This just tells me one thing: They are worried that they will have to get off their asses and earn a living as their free lunch is ending.

And the news media continues to pander to this crowd because it creates drama and controversy which, lo and behold, creates ad sales. Wonder where their interest lies?

Ralph

I won't say how I voted, but I am buying more ammunition!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Two interesting op-ed articles in today's Chicago Tribune:

Garrison Keillor: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/commentary/ct-donald-trump-wins-uneducated-voters-20161109-story.html

John Kass: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/kass/ct-trump-clinton-kass-1110-20161109-column.html

Keillor used to have my respect, but since he became a "liberal elitist".....

Kass explains it pretty well.

Ralph


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Rjmose the left and the liberal have themselves to blame,they just kept pushing their left wing agenda 'someone has to pay for all their wim,s how many of these uni educated dickhead have paid ed off their student loans the tax payer gave them.I, m not taking a shot at genuine people the doctors etc.my theory is the problem started with our generation giving to much and being a bit to easy,not in all cases.we have polotician that have never had areal job school uni then into a political party.these are the people who call us the irrgorant farmers low paid workers etc. The gall of these people out does anything the Don has done.I,m going to have to take a break from this forum before my blood pressure over does it,anyway keep the dream alive and ring up cnn and say your fired


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Any body who claims to know when life begins is arrogant! Or ignorant! Or both!


I reckon I'm arrogant....or both

Theologically, I know the life begins at conception.

Logically, I also know it begins at conception; in order to abort (kill) a "fetus", it must have had to be alive prior to the abortion. Don't believe me?.. just *don't* have an abortion and wait awhile after conjugation.

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

glasswrongsize said:


> I reckon I'm arrogant....or both
> 
> Theologically, I know the life begins at conception.
> 
> ...


OK--I overlooked that one! I apologize. I was thinking of 3 months, 6 months, etc.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I need any "Christians" who believe abortion is ok to explain themselves.

Biden's explanation (I don't believe in abortion, but I don't want to force others into believing the same thing) is the most hippocritical of them all. BIDEN is a "leader". He is elected, or appointed to enforce constitutional, morally correct laws, not morally repugnant laws upon his constituency like abortion.
It's like a cop saying "I don't believe in child molesting, but I'm not going to enforce the rules on any child molestors I see".

I think I read somewhere that there's been 93 million abortions performed in the US. 
How will we be judged knowing we've elected people who allow this sort of vile, disgusting behavior? 
I'm sick of big government not enforcing the constitution as it was written UNDER GOD.

I could be a bit flexible in "morning after" pill or abortion in cases of rape, incest, life of the mother, but the late term abortions Hillary praises as "women's health issues" is just funneling taxpayer money into a horrible organization known as "planned parenthood" is morally reprehensible.

I don't want any of my hard earned money paying for any of that crap.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I saw interviews in our local paper today on peoples response to the election...many in this area were happy, but then they interviewed a 19 year old black girl that attends LANCASTER BIBLE COLLEGE. She voted for Hillary due to the race issues....

I cant even begin to wrap my head around that....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I saw interviews in our local paper today on peoples response to the election...many in this area were happy, but then they interviewed a 19 year old black girl that attends LANCASTER BIBLE COLLEGE. She voted for Hillary due to the race issues....
> 
> I cant even begin to wrap my head around that....


I saw that in the last 3 POTUS elections, blacks voted 93% for the liberal candidate.

I believe the liberal biased news media has done their job very well convincing blacks that republicans are racist, based on nothing other than the desire to get more votes for the liberals. Makes you sick, doesnt it?

So sad, because the liberals have destroyed the black race for the most part in this country and republicans have done so much to help them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Two interesting op-ed articles in today's Chicago Tribune:
> 
> Garrison Keillor: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/commentary/ct-donald-trump-wins-uneducated-voters-20161109-story.html
> 
> ...


I made it a few sentences and skimmed the rest of Keilors article. What a pos. Didn't expect him to win? I dont think so buddy. And we may not have liberal arts degrees, but we went to schools of higher education. Some of us have degrees. Some do not. We all know the value of hard work akd what happens when someone takes it away from you. F you, Garrison. Oops. Sorry bout that. Slipped.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I made it a few sentences and skimmed the rest of Keilors article. What a pos. Didn't expect him to win? I dont think so buddy. And we may not have liberal arts degrees, but we went to schools of higher education. Some of us have degrees. Some do not. We all know the value of hard work akd what happens when someone takes it away from you. F you, Garrison. Oops. Sorry bout that. Slipped.


Triple like!

I used to enjoy Keillor's work, but I think maybe he's gotten bitten by too many Minnesota mosquitos.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I need any "Christians" who believe abortion is ok to explain themselves.
> Biden's explanation (I don't believe in abortion, but I don't want to force others into believing the same thing) is the most hippocritical of them all. BIDEN is a "leader". He is elected, or appointed to enforce constitutional, morally correct laws, not morally repugnant laws upon his constituency like abortion.
> It's like a cop saying "I don't believe in child molesting, but I'm not going to enforce the rules on any child molestors I see".
> I think I read somewhere that there's been 93 million abortions performed in the US.
> ...


That's the problem with conservatives at times......I don't have to explain myself to you or anyone else, it's strictly between my God and myself and is none of your business. If it's happening to you, it's between you and your God and no need explaining it to anyone else other than God. 
I don't think you can just conclude that in some cases it's ok and in some cases it's not.....that's hypocrisy. And BTW....Biden is no leader


----------

